# Bald online Boiliemeister



## prestonfishing.nl (1. Februar 2015)

Bals kommen Wir online mit www.boiliemeister.nl und www.boiliemeister.de

Boilies ab €2.50 das kilo. 

Jetzt schon auf Facebook. www.facebook.com/boiliemeister

Was bedeutet  ‘Boiliemeister’?

Boiliemeister produziert und liefert Boilies die den höchsten Anforderungen weltweit entsprechen. Die Boilies entsprechen nicht nur die in den Niederlanden geltenden Anforderungen der „Nederlandse Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit“ (NVWA) sondern erfüllen auch die Anforderungen der HACCP und die weltweite Richtlinien der IFS.
Boiliemeister steht also für verantworte Produkte auf Grundlage frischer, Lebensmittelsicherer Zutaten.
Boiliemeister hat sich bewährt in der Nahrungsmittelindustrie. Boiliemeister lässt sich auszerdem beraten von einigen anerkannten Karpfenangler mit mehr als 25 Jahre Erfahrung in der Herstellung von Karpfenköder. Ihr Wissen und Erfahrung werden kombiniert mit der sehr wirtschaftliche Einkaufspolitik von Boiliemeister.
Das Ergebnis ist ein Produkt dass den höchst möglichen Anforderungen entsprecht, sehr hochwertig und auszerordentlich freundlich für das Portemonnee ist.


----------

